# Hunter X2 system



## DallasTex (Apr 22, 2021)

We just bought a house with the Hunter X2 installed.
https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/controllers/x2tm
I watched their videos, but still have questions on how to get each (zone) to program correctly.
Does anyone have a system like this who could explain the "station" programming to me?


----------

